# Best 4/5 MP digital camera



## Â¦[ F| Â¦Â¯< F| |\| (Sep 10, 2006)

Years since I've visited these forums.

Anyway, have a question about digicams. Which is the best value for money 4/5 MP digicam with say 3x optical zoom for normal use?

Thanks,
Karan.


----------



## Anand_RF (Sep 10, 2006)

Grab this month's digit. It has a digicam shootout. And sony 4mp phone price rs. 15k won in mid-range cam. What's your budget?


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 10, 2006)

hey,are you saying that a phone won the best buy award?


----------



## Â¦[ F| Â¦Â¯< F| |\| (Sep 10, 2006)

I've narrowed down my choice to the Nikon L1 or the Canon A530. In comparing the two which one is better?


----------



## Anand_RF (Sep 10, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> hey,are you saying that a phone won the best buy award?


Where have I mentioned a phone? I was referring to digicams.


----------



## parthbarot (Sep 11, 2006)

canon is always the best in digicams.... the quality is perfect... i have used kodak easyshare,sony,Nikon Coolpix and canon A80,A85 also..and then i m saying...canon is the best...
...and just my frnd got new canon 4x + 4MP...in 10K from US... so try if u can get it from US..u can get it in less bucks man..

so as per me, go for canon...

ragards.


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 11, 2006)

Â¦[ F| Â¦Â¯< F| |\| said:
			
		

> I've narrowed down my choice to the Nikon L1 or the Canon A530. In comparing the two which one is better?


great choice, no other brand comes as close to these two. u can opt for any one of them. i personally use canon. u can chek this site and compare them *www.dpreview.com


----------

